

Creepy Quora erodes users' privacy, reveals what you have read - negrit
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2012/08/09/creepy-quora-erodes-users-privacy-reveals-what-you-have-read/

======
codezero
This article from August 9th is out of data and the views in feed have been
removed since August 14th: <http://blog.quora.com/Removing-Feed-Stories-about-
Views>

I'm OK with folks not liking Quora, but it's hard to take feedback on things
that have been changed already.

------
npguy
Quora's Motto: Don't Be Good. What else do we expect?

<http://statspotting.com/quoras-motto-dont-be-good/>

